# Animiertes favicon ?



## akrite (21. Januar 2007)

Moin,

ich bin letztens auf ein animiertes favicon getroffen, wie macht man denn so etwas ? Muss ich unter CSS suchen ?


----------



## splat (21. Januar 2007)

Hi,

das ist einfach nur ein animiertes favicon.gif

Gruß,
Marc


----------

